# افحص نظرك مجاناً!!! ومن النت!!!



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

*نظرك !! قوى ام ضعيف ؟؟ عيادة "مجـــــانية " للكشف على **نظرك ...ادخل وتأكد؟
 **:16:*
 *-----------------
**لمعرفة العين الضعيفة...** يستحسن فحص كل عين على حدا 
--------------------------------------

* *هنا ستجد رابط لموقع متخصص وهو عبارة عن عيادة مجانيه لفحص النظر لتتأكد من أن نظرك سليم او ضعيف؟؟*
*واذا كنتِ من النوع الذي يستخدم نظارة أو عدسة طبية..اخلعها.للتأكد من أن نظرك سته على سته...*​

 *والطريقه: هي... *
*تدخلِ الرابط... واضغطِ على TAKE THE TEST من القائمة في أعلى الصفحة*
*بعدين تختار Color test*
*بعدين اضغط على Take the color test »*
*بيطلع لك دائرة مكتوب فيها ارقام ما عليك الا ان تكتب الرقم اللي تشوفه في الدائرة*
*في المستطيل الفاضي واضغط Answer*
*ستكرر العمليه 12 مرة بعدها تطلع لك النتيجة..*
*هذا هو الرابط*​
 *[*
*http://www.freevisiontest.com/intro.php*
*انا جربت.. جربوا انتم ايضا ... فحص مجانا... وان شاء الله تكون النتيجة مرضيه للجميع
---------------------------
يالا فين التعليقات الحلوة :609bu:
*​*
*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 مايو 2009)

*شكرا اخي العزيز
جاري التجربة​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

Mor Antonios
مشكور اخي على الفحص المجاني

في طريق التجربة

راتلرب باركك


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *شكرا اخي العزيز
> جاري التجربة​*


*طمني عن النتيجة* :146ec:​


----------



## monmooon (13 مايو 2009)

*مرسي ليك انا عملت الاخبتار بجد شكراً علي فكرة نظرى كويس 
هههههههه​*


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> Mor Antonios
> مشكور اخي على الفحص المجاني
> 
> في طريق التجربة
> ...


*ان شاء الله تكون النتيجة كويسة*30:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *مرسي ليك انا عملت الاخبتار بجد شكراً علي فكرة نظرى كويس
> هههههههه​*


*نشكر الله ان النظر كويس30:*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 مايو 2009)

انا اخدت 9 من 12
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> انا اخدت 9 من 12
> ميرسى ليكى


*شكرا لكِ*
​


----------



## Rosetta (13 مايو 2009)

*انا اخدت 11/12 
مرسي يا انتونيوس
​*


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا انطونيوس
على تعب محبتك
ودمت بود​


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *انا اخدت 11/12
> مرسي يا انتونيوس
> ​*


30:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا انطونيوس
> على تعب محبتك
> ودمت بود​


*شكرا لمرورك اخي الحبيب*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مايو 2009)

*جارى الفحص
ميرسى ليك
ربنايبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 مايو 2009)

انا اخذت 8/12
شكراً انطونيوس​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مايو 2009)

*دا انا (^_^) جبت 11 بس ​*



​


----------



## المجدلية (13 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 مايو 2009)

*انا طلعت 11/12
الحمدلله جت سليمة
هههههههههه
ميرسى انطونيوس اختبار لذيذ ​*


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جارى الفحص
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنايبارك حياتك​*


*ان شاء الله خير*:smil16:
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> انا اخذت 8/12
> شكراً انطونيوس​


*اعيدي الفحص بعد حفظ الارقام  ههههههه
*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> *دا انا (^_^) جبت 11 بس ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*نفس النتيجة عندي *
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا ليك ربنا يباركك


*شكرا لمرورك والرب يباركك
*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *انا طلعت 11/12
> الحمدلله جت سليمة
> هههههههههه
> ميرسى انطونيوس اختبار لذيذ ​*


*هههههههههه طيب الحمد لله 
*​


----------



## twety (13 مايو 2009)

*هى تعصب
وتخلى الواحد يركز خالص
وتزغلل العيني

بس الحمدلله يعتبر كويس
10 من 12

شكرا لتعبك
*​


----------



## lovely dove (14 مايو 2009)

مرسي ليك كتير Mor Antonios
انا اخدت 9 /12
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 مايو 2009)

twety قال:


> *هى تعصب
> وتخلى الواحد يركز خالص
> وتزغلل العيني
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه طيب الحمد لله*
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي ليك كتير mor antonios
> انا اخدت 9 /12
> ربنا يباركك


*طيب نتيجة مبدئية كويسة
*​


----------



## zezza (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا طونى على التيست الحلو
اجربها و اشوف و ربنا يستر هههههههههههه:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> شكرا طونى على التيست الحلو
> اجربها و اشوف و ربنا يستر هههههههههههه:w00t::w00t::w00t:


* ان شاء الله خير ههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (14 مايو 2009)




----------



## Mor Antonios (16 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>


*شكرا لمرورك*​


----------

